# All Slavic languages: She's expecting his baby.



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder what preposition you use in the translated sentence in your languages. Or how would you translate that sentence idiomatically? Thanks. 

*Czech*: Čeká s ním dítě. [čeká = she's expecting; s ním = with], so Czechs use the preposition *with*. 

Thanks.


----------



## ahvalj

Russian: «Она ждёт от него ребёнка» («от него» = "from him").


----------



## Azori

In Slovak one could say:

*Čaká s ním dieťa.* (_čaká_ = she's expecting; _s ním_ = with him; _dieťa_ = baby) */ Čaká od neho dieťa.* (_od neho_ = from him) - using the preposition _od_ seems to be less common in this case
*Čakajú spolu dieťa.* (_spolu_ = together; lit. _"They're expecting a baby together"_) or just: *Čakajú dieťa.*
*Čaká jeho dieťa.* (_jeho_ = his; lit. _"She's expecting his baby"_)


----------



## Encolpius

Azori said:


> *... Čaká od neho dieťa.* (_od neho_ = from him) - using the preposition _od_ seems to be less common in this case...



Interesting, I wonder if it exists in Czech, too.


----------



## marco_2

Polish (what came to my mind):

*Ona spodziewa się jego dziecka.
Ona nosi jego dziecko.
Ona jest z nim w ciąży.
*


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Interesting, I wonder if it exists in Czech, too.



No, **Čeká od něho/něj dítě* is not used in Czech.


----------



## miasam

Bulgarian
(Тя) чака дете от него. (от - from; него - him)


----------



## DarkChild

От really means "by", not "from" in this case. Otherwise, it sounds like she's waiting for him to bring her a baby from somewhere


----------



## bibax

ilocas2 said:


> No, **Čeká od něho dítě* is not used in Czech.


It is grammatically correct, but it (rather) means that she is not yet pregnant. She can expect many various thing from him, e.g. love, money, wealth, etc. and also child, of course.


----------



## toocool

Croatian:  Ona *čeka njegovo djete*. -------> She's waiting for his child.

               Ona je *trudna sa njim. *---------> She's pregnant with him.  trudna=pregnant
*
*Ona *nosi njegovo djete.*-------> She carries his child.         

                Ona *očekuje njegovo djete*.---> She's expecting his child.


----------



## Hachi25

Just one correction to the post above: the correct spelling is _dijete_, not _djete_.

And there is also another possibility, and it is basically the same one like in Czech: _(Ona) čeka s njim dijete_.

Although correct, the sentence _Ona je trudna s njim_ can be ambiguous because it can be interpreted in two different ways, depending on the meaning of the pronoun _on_ (< _s njim_). The pronoun can represent either the baby's father or the baby itself (if it is male).


----------



## ilocas2

There is *baby* in the title and everybody used *child* in translation.


----------



## toocool

@Hachi25 ->You are correct, it is _dijete _and not_ djete. _Thank you for the correction.

As for: " _Ona je trudna s njim"_ can be ambiguous because it can be interpreted in two different ways, depending on the meaning of the pronoun _on_ (< _s njim_). The pronoun can represent either the baby's father or the baby itself (if it is male).-

---> You are right that the sentence mentioned above can be ambiguous even though in the context of the opening question (She's expecting *his* baby) it should not lead to confusion.

To avoid any ambiguities: "Ona je trudna s *njegovim *djetetom"----->She's pregnant with *his* child.

@ilocas2 -> Your remark is interesting. I am not sure for the other Slavic languages but in Croatian "dijete" (child/baby) is used much more often than "beba" (baby) in all the forms mentioned above when a woman is expecting a child.

The word* baby *is mostly used by family members and close friends. I wonder if the same goes for other Slavic languages? From reading all the posts in this thread, it looks that way.


----------



## Panceltic

In Slovenian, *dete* means a baby. I haven't ever heard anyone actually use it. The word for a child is *otrok*.

"She's expecting his baby" could be rendered as:

Pričakuje njegovega otroka.

Nosi njegovega otroka.

Noseča je (z njim).*

(*ambiguous, as in Croatian).


----------

